# Need help with Billing 36415



## mauadajar (Aug 19, 2015)

I dropped  a claim for Aetna Better Health. 

99214,25 and 36415

E/M got paid, 36415 got denied.

I re-dropped 99214 and 36415 - denied

They said that I am missing a modifier for 36415.

I re-dropped again, 99214,25 and 36415, 59. - denied again. 

Which modifier should I attach to 36415?

Please help.....


----------



## tsmith30 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Modifier*

A modifier is not needed for 99214, 36415. Possbily the diagnosis??


----------



## mauadajar (Aug 19, 2015)

We have several claims for different Pts and they all came back. ABH told me that I need to attach a modifier next to 36415. Of course, she refused to tell me which modifier.


----------



## chornbuckle (Sep 2, 2015)

try modifier 90 to 36415. That should get it paid


----------

